# Anyone try the Tojiro sharpener?



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

I use waterstones but one of my guys and friend thinks they are too messy. I offered him both my 8k and 16k shapton glass stones for 100.00 which is a beck of a deal for two stones. He is thinking of buying the tojiro pull through sharpened. I personally don't know much about it, but have used that type of sharpener in the past and was no good for my knives. What say you guys? Have you used it and how well did it work? He is using Tojiro do knives.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Probably much like the Minosharp, but you can get that as a 3-stage. Here are the KKF replies

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/4760-New-Tojiro-DP-Knife-Sharpening-question

Even though the Tojiro is a roll sharpener, show him this video, things get pertinent at 2:30 through:






As Millions had pointed out, "That is exactly the cry a knife makes in those sharpeners."

Main point actually, there is nothing messy about a shapton stone, it's not like they're a mud-binder.


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

He has agreed not the best option. If you could only have one splash and go stone like the shapton pro what would it be? If two what would they be? He has Tojiro dp.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

What I would use is irrelavent, but I believe the typical user here would be happy with the 1.5K.  2 stones maybe a 400 and 2K.  I don't think the pull thru would give a better finish than 2K.  If the individual didn't care about thinning and actually wanted a more refined edge, then 1K and 6K.

Leaning toward pull thru as he was, I especially don't think the 8k and 16k is the best setup for him.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have Shapton glass 1k & 5k handy for touch up on the fly.  On a towel, splash and go, wipe and set aside to dry.  This way I control the bevel, or micro bevel for each knife - not some gizmo.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Chosera 2k wouldn't be a bad option either. Well, depends on pricing I guess.


----------

